# Top-10 list with ranking scores...I can't get it to work



## fubar000 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I’m new here and this is my first post.

I’m trying to build a simple risk registry to rank my risks. I’m not that skilled in Excel, but I have tried as much I can. I have now reached my limit of knowledge trying to build several top-10 lists. I think I have managed to build one covering all risks that I have, but not lists for each specific area. How do I sort specific areas in column C and rank them as I have in "Top-10 Risk (All)??

The list is probably not built in the best way, and as it should but I think it works. Suggestions to fix it better would be appreciated.

So…who want’s to be my Christmas hero and help me? It will be the perfect gift for me….

I’m using O365 on both windows and Mac

Best regards, Stefan


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi & welcome to MrExcel.
How about for area 1
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=TAKE(SORT(CHOOSECOLS(FILTER(A2:I200,C2:C200="Area 1"),1,2,7,9),4,-1),10)
```


----------



## fubar000 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> Hi & welcome to MrExcel.
> How about for area 1
> 
> 
> ...


Santa is coming early this year!!! Thanks, I’m so grateful!!

So, if I want to show top-10 among everything without specific area…how do I do that? I that I already have it, but in the weird way I did it…. this was much better and less complex.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=TAKE(SORT(CHOOSECOLS(FILTER(A2:I200,A2:A200<>""),1,2,7,9),4,-1),10)
```


----------



## fubar000 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Thanks a lot!! Have a great Christmas!!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 23, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

